# Breeding older bettas?



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I obviously don't have the supplies or funds to be breeding anytime soon, but I saw this adorable yellow female that I thought would compliment Tian-Tian's colors quite nicely. 

Question is, would Tian-Tian be too old to breed by next summer (or this winter)?* 
Or should I invest in younger stock when the time comes that I plan to breed?
What is the oldest age for breeding Bettas, anyway? 

---

*this is implying that I get all of the necessary research done by then. Because if I decide to go for it, I'll make sure I have everything. And y'all know that I love my fish very much so I ain't gonna go for it if I don't feel ready to take on raising the fry and selling them later. :-D 

Be assured, I know if I set my mind to it, I'm gonna do it and be successful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

To be honest, I would go with younger stock.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was on a betta breeder fourm and I saw : "3 1/2 year old giant male breeds". My jaw dropped.

Younger stock will be better since spawning is very stressful and older fish shouldn't be stressed to often.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Dude, 3 1/2 years?..... I bet Tian-Tian could trash that guy.  He's already pushing 2 years, I bet. 

Anywho, that's really interesting.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

As old as bettas can breed at I have heard of 10-15 year old bettas breeding!! These fish can live a LONG time.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

.... they can live for 10 years??? 

This makes me happy to know.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Geez!! I only ever heard that they CAN live for 5, but 10! wow, those fish are really taken care of


----------

